# Paying tax at Dublin port for furniture



## mystry4all (16 Nov 2009)

Hello all,

I want to order furniure from USA...They will deliver by sea freight. to dublin port i think. Do i have to pay tax or any duties at the port? It is for my own use for my living room. Not for any business or selling to someone.

Please advise me.

Thanks


----------



## Graham_07 (17 Nov 2009)

You will have to pay whatever customes duty and VAT applies to the goods. You can check with Revenue on this www.revenue.ie .


----------



## mystry4all (17 Nov 2009)

because it is coming from outside of europe?


----------



## mystry4all (17 Nov 2009)

Hi Graham...I can't find it on the site.....could you help me


----------



## mystry4all (17 Nov 2009)

The value of the furniture will be 7382 dollar about 5000 euro.


----------



## Bluebells (17 Nov 2009)

Hi mystry4all,

I would ask the Freight company. I think that they can look after that for you.
If they don't, they may be able to point you in the right direction. 

Is the furniture store shipping it for you, or are you arranging it yourself ?  

Also go on some Freight company's websites, some of them allow you to calculate online how much it would cost to ship A from B to C. Try entering all the Irish Ports, sometimes it can be cheaper to ship to Cork or Belfast. 

Was going to buy furniture in US, but I never investigated the logistics of it. I'd be interested to know how you get on.


----------



## Graham_07 (18 Nov 2009)

Check out [broken link removed]
which give s the description & codes for all items arrigin into the EU. It will then give you any duty etc. If in doubt you can contact local customs office at the contact locator on revenue site.


----------



## Protocol (18 Nov 2009)

mystry4all said:


> Hi Graham...I can't find it on the site.....could you help me


 

I had a look on www.revenue.ie for you.

I went to the Customs page: http://www.revenue.ie/en/customs/index.html

I have a look in the "_Public and Travel_" section, but it seemed to be of no help.
http://www.revenue.ie/en/customs/public-travel.html

So I then looked in the _Tariff_ section:
http://www.revenue.ie/en/customs/businesses/importing/tariff.html

In there I found a link to the official EU Customs Tariff:
[broken link removed]

I entered "furniture" as a search, and I got the following:


----------



## mystry4all (18 Nov 2009)

Thanks Protocol and Graham07....For giving me the links....But still i havent find for what i was asking....There are costs...I think i will call them....There are codes...but what i do with the codes or other peoples...Thanks for paying your time to it


----------



## mystry4all (18 Nov 2009)

I have clicked on the duty rates but it is saying for United states of America 0%...


----------



## plant43 (18 Nov 2009)

mystry4all said:


> I have clicked on the duty rates but it is saying for United states of America 0%...



Happy days, furniture is exempt from duty. You will however have to pay VAT which is calculated as 21.5% of the declared cost of the goods + shipping costs.


----------



## mystry4all (18 Nov 2009)

21.5% of 7382 us dollar? that means 1587,13....

That means the furniture will cost me about 10000 us dollar with the shipping cost...

THere are any good living/furniture boulevards in Nortern ireland? I havent seen any in dublin


----------



## mathepac (18 Nov 2009)

mystry4all said:


> 21.5% of 7382 us dollar? that means 1587,13....
> 
> That means the furniture will cost me about 10000 us dollar with the shipping cost...


Plus (customs clearance charges + VAT) + (delivery costs + VAT) from the port of entry unless you can collect and transport them yourself..


----------



## mystry4all (18 Nov 2009)

what are custom clearance charges? is that same as custom duty? 
If it is the same then it shouldnt apply because furniture doesnt have duty, only VAT


----------

